# Craftsman 522 pic needed: governor link



## rmchevelle (Feb 8, 2015)

Can anyone with a Craftsman 522 post a pic of how the governor link to carb looks/hooks up? I just acquired this machine and I believe the link may be missing. The carb may have been removed at some point. Tried going by the diagram in the manual I found online but it's a little unclear.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Best to tell us your engine and post pictures. Is this a 5hp Tecumseh?


----------



## rmchevelle (Feb 8, 2015)

hs50-67326k


----------

